

Google.com susceptible to script injection? - planckscnst
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=lyris.spc.int%2Fread%2Fattachment%2F36456%2F1%2Fhtmlversion.html&btnG=Search
What's going on here? Why is some other domain asking for a password? Click on the link or search for
  lyris.spc.int/read/attachment/36456/1/htmlversion.html
======
spicyj
What am I missing here? I don't see anything out of the ordinary.

~~~
planckscnst
When I go there (to a google search page), lyris.spc.int requests http
authentication. Why is this happening?

~~~
growt
maybe your browser is prefetching the result url?

------
hungdaddy
Nothing for me. They shouldnt keep html versions of government emails online.

